# how to calculate cost of driving?



## jillyb (2 May 2009)

Hi there

I was wondering if anyone knows how to calculate how much petrol it will cost me to travel up north. The trip is 417km each way. I'm travelling from cork. The cost of petrol at the mo is €1.09 here and i have a peugeot 206 car 1.1. Don't know how much it takes to fill the tank.

any help appreciated!


----------



## mathepac (2 May 2009)

How many litres of fuel per 100 kilometers travelled does your car use? If you do not know the answer to this question no one can help you as it is your car and not anyone else's and fuel consumption varies widely with driving style, road conditions, state of repair of the car, quality of fuel, tyre pressures, etc. There are many variables.

If indeed you do know the answer to this question, you can work out how many litres of fuel you will need to make a 834 km return trip. The equation will be very similar to this: (8.34 x (litres per 100 kms) x €1.09) = €X, where X equals the number of euro you will need to spend on fuel to make the proposed trip.

The answer to "know how much it takes to fill the tank" can be established by referring to the very useful book that came with your peugeot 206 car under a heading of "capacities" or "fuel tank size".

I hope my answer is clear enough. Mommah always said my answers and explanations were clear,  just like the cellophane wrapping on a box of chocolates.


----------



## allthedoyles (2 May 2009)

I own a Peugeot 206 1.4 . Its fuel consumption is 8.25 miles per litre ( I use 40 litres for 330 miles )

If I travel 518 miles ( 834 kilometres ) I will use 62.78 litres of petrol.

So this trip will cost me € 68 ( petrol price 1.09 per litre)


----------



## Frank (3 May 2009)

JillyB Help us to help you.

Once fill the tank until the filler stops.

Zero the miles press the button under the speedo for 3 seconds.

dirve until you need to the fill again and see he many miles to how much fuel.

Although driving a car is more expensive tax insurance depreciation cost of car loan.

Cars a black hole of money.

If you are going north for shopping you would probably need to fill the car with essentials, not just buying for the sake of buying to justify it.


----------



## minion (3 May 2009)

My car has a 1.6 l engine.
I keep a record of my fills and mileage because i use a fuel card.

When i work it out at todays petrol prices it averages 16c per mile for all driving.

a 1.1l car  should cost way less than that.


----------



## jillyb (6 May 2009)

hey thanks for the replies guys.
Ya there will be one/two other people in the car with me so that'll prob add to it alright. but least we'll split petrol! 
Just didn't know how to estimate it. I usually fly up but flights are dear this weekend!


----------

